

So Is Web 3.0 Already Here? (TCTV) - kirpekar
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/18/so-is-web-3-0-already-here-tctv/

======
dasil003
Can a term be any more meaningless than Web 3.0? There was certainly something
interesting going on that led to the birth of "Web 2.0"—the rise of AJAX and
an increasing number of application-style websites. However at this point not
only has "Web 2.0" been run into the ground, but the potential of the web is
exploding in all directions as it goes fully mainstream. Think about it, kids
entering college this year were born _after_ the invention of the WWW! It's
not just the data, but also the open source software, the cheap on-demand
commoditized computing resources, the smartphone revolution, and the general
instinct among the new generation of professionals for how all this fits
together that is creating the web we know today.

To even attempt to define the term "Web 3.0" just smacks of self-
aggrandizement of punditry. There is no "Web 3.0", there is only a smooth
evolution at this point. If we want to discuss trends, let's talk trends. We
don't need to sit in our armchairs and act like we have this whole technology-
thing summed up in an easily digestible linkbait title. Fuck.

